# different effects/techniques in the darkroom



## Rob A (Jan 4, 2005)

hey guys, i was just wandering what type of good effects/techniques are out there for doin black and white landscape/cityscape type photos. ive o ly recently started doing photography and only know how to basicly dodge and burn in. 

also, are there any websites that could maybe walk me through some effects and techniques?

thanks guys


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 6, 2005)

Your question is sort of like "Let's talk about fish in the sea."  There are so many different ways you can go.  Maybe you could elaborate further on what you are interested in.


----------



## Rob A (Jan 6, 2005)

i dotn really know what im interested in. i dont know of any techniques except for darkening and burning. ive heard something about matrix printing also but not 100% what it is. sorry to confuse you!


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2005)

Matrix printing...?   I'm not sure what that is refering to, either, Rob.   I know that when you prepare a print for certain other darkroom techniques the prepped print is referred to as the matrix.   Beyond that I couldn't say.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 6, 2005)

One of the more useful techniques is split contrast printing.  Basically it's printing using 2 different contrast grades.  We've discussed it here somewhat.  If you search for "split contrast printing" there are some good sites out there.


----------



## Rob A (Jan 6, 2005)

excellent!! thanks!! i think thats what i heard was matrix printing, maybe i got the name wrong! thanks!


----------

